# making a router table



## woodchuck1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I need a pattern for a simple table router stand. Can anyone help me find one. Thanks, woodchuck1


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used a bunch of different techniques over time, I had a "Bench top" one I made, that just had 12" tall plywood sides, I had one stuck in the extension wing of my table saw (had to change that when I sold that saw), Now I use a free standing steel cart from a closed Macy's store. (of course, it was too light, and was kind of 'tippy', so I built a big cabinet inside of it for added mass, now it is perfect)

I've also heard people who take broken or worn down Black and decker workmate tables and use the legs off of those. A left over kitchen cabinet or bathroom vanity works well too. I know one fella who uses folding metal saw horses to hold his table top up. In short, I guess I'm suggesting at first to use whatever you have handy. Once you start getting a feel of what works and doesn't, you can build yourself a nice cabinet.

You will be amazed at how what works for you doesn't work for someone else. 2 inches difference in height can really change how you enjoy your table. Play around with the height using cheap stuff, then when your design is perfect, spring for the good stuff.

I think Mike (Aniceonetohold) has a link to a simple table setup


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's quick one you can make, or just drop by a HD and pickup a cabinet without a top for about 50.oo bucks, a quick and easy fix for a router table setup.
Just a NOTE **** the 1st.pdf. table below is clamped/screwed to a work bench,then when your done with it just unclamp it and put it out of the way,or hang it up on the wall.

Bj


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Router Table*



woodchuck1 said:


> I need a pattern for a simple table router stand. Can anyone help me find one. Thanks, woodchuck1


You can't beat Bob and Rick's table.
It's simple, effective and very versatile.
I built mine from measurements of the top found on the Oak Park website and just eyeballed the rest of it.
Mo.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodchuck, there are so many simple designs and plans it is hard to know what will work best for you. The PDF plans BJ posted work well if you have a bench to clamp the back side to. You did not mention what brand of router you want to install and this can make a difference too. Do you want your table to be portable? A bit more information might get you a better reply.
I always suggest mounting your router to a mounting plate. This makes bit changes and height adjustments easy. An added plus is the fact that you can change between tables with no additional set up. View the following tables and let us know what you are interested in. The ShopNotes plans are available for download at www.shopnotes.com 
http://www.routerforums.com/5199-post20.html 
http://www.routerforums.com/37171-post7.html
Plans for The Router Workshop table (Which is an excellent choice) are $4 from Oak Park.


----------



## woodchuck1 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Router stand*



woodchuck1 said:


> I need a pattern for a simple table router stand. Can anyone help me find one. Thanks, woodchuck1


Thanks to all who replied with info. It helped determine which direction to go. I came up with a cabinet base to which I will mount my router table. Now I need to come up with a design for a table and fence. I should probably look for an old tabletop which should give me the needed thickness. I have a Craftsman 1 hp HD router. I am not sure if I want to spend the $50 for a router plate or come up with a sheet of lexan and make my own.... I want to be able to use it as a jointer, so I probably need to make a split fence so I can adjust the outfeed side from what I have read. Again, I appreciate all the info. Any other info is welcome. CN


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

When I first saw this post, I thought "Oh Bob saw it too...".
Upon closer review, it's not quite the same...
The following link has an interesting video to watch.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28007

I like the design too... 

It gets out of the way when not needed.
The fence! Nice & easy to use... Just as easy as Bob & Ricks'!
The top supports look good too!


----------

